# Canon Powershot A710IS



## Superman (25 Jul 2008)

I've had this camera for a while and it's able to take some decent photos, however I'd like to take some more close-up shots of the fish and plants in my tank.

I don't really know much about photography and not sure what I do with the ISOs and F numbers. I just point and click. I do use the manual focus.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-PowerShot ... =de_a_smtd

I'm wondering if I should invest in the macro lens 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-CU58250D- ... 206&sr=1-1

Along with the lens adapter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-DC58G-Len ... 206&sr=1-1

Do you think it'll be worth it?


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jul 2008)

I use a set of close up macro filters on my lens for extra close shots, but thats a total rip off, you can get a full set on ebay like mine for less than Â£20.

Here is the kit I have:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/58mm-Close-up-Mac ... .m14.l1318

You might be able to find the adapter ring on ebay too, with that set you have 4 different filters and you can use each on its own for diferrent levels of macro or you can even use them all one attached to the other for maximum zoom 

Hope that helps


----------



## Superman (25 Jul 2008)

Ah right, so I don't need to buy the Canon filters. As long as I get the conversion lens that'll fit my camera (58mm), I can get any 58mm filters?


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jul 2008)

Some photos taken with those close-up filters:

Coins:
















Remote control button:





Grain of salt:


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jul 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> Ah right, so I don't need to buy the Canon filters. As long as I get the conversion lens that'll fit my camera (58mm), I can get any 58mm filters?


Yep exactly


----------



## Superman (25 Jul 2008)

Just bought and paid for ...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :IT&ih=003

Even if there's a problem, Â£20 isn't too much of a loss.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jul 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> Just bought and paid for ...
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :IT&ih=003
> Even if there's a problem, Â£20 isn't too much of a loss.


Cool even comes with the adapter ring  good find, didn't see that one!


----------



## Superman (26 Jul 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer as it had the adapter lens with it thought it was too good not to buy it plus they have great feedback


----------



## JamesM (26 Jul 2008)

Ooooh, good stuff... any of these available for my Fuji S5700? Do I need an adaptor or anything? :?


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jul 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Ooooh, good stuff... any of these available for my Fuji S5700? Do I need an adaptor or anything? :?


I got my set originally for my Fuji S5500, just make sure you get the 55mm thread  they will clip into the exiting ring around the lens you won't need anything else


----------



## JamesM (26 Jul 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


55mm? 

Mine is 46mm... where the lens cap fits, right?


----------

